# Rocky-flow?



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

was watching the flow charts today and noticed that there was a reading for the Rocky... is this correct? -


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Stoped at the rocky today and found a few fishable spots. Didnt get any hits though.
Most spots are still locked up. But the area around puritas is open.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

liquidsoap said:


> Most spots are still locked up. But the area around puritas is open.


... and smelling funny as well. I guess that they increased the amount of deicer used during the past snowfall(s), since I could smell the glycol more than any time earlier in the winter.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Is there any reason to make a run up there this weekend? Should I wait?
thanks
ying


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

GLYCOL,the poor mans marinade.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

ying6 said:


> Is there any reason to make a run up there this weekend? Should I wait?



Probably want to wait. But if you have to get a fix, some open water is available, especially in the mid section. After getting around the shelf ice, there is sufficient open water between Brookpark road and Puritas. Didn't look downstream from there.

You can also hit a power plant (east-72nd) if you don't find the rivers to your liking.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

just watching the news and there is major ice jams near the emerald marina. the flooding concerns are high..check out www.wews.com might have an article on there...the ice breakers cannot get up the rivers to break up the ice - uh oh


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

poormanspalmbeachfishing said:


> just watching the news and there is major ice jams near the emerald marina. the flooding concerns are high..check out www.wews.com might have an article on there...the ice breakers cannot get up the rivers to break up the ice - uh oh


Yep. Looks like they will be rebuilding the restaurant again this year. Ice is stacked up nearly to the top of the wall at the marina. That's deep ice.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yep!!! I remember the last time it was real bad and wiped out the old marina. People on the Chagrin are in for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

They're predicting an inch or more of rain this afternoon into tomorrow. There won't be anywhere for the water to go. I was down by the launch yesterday. It's all jammed up with tons of ice. Doesn't look good for the folks upstream.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

u think they would get some kind of excavating equipment from the shore to get some of it cleared up, guess its too much


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not familure with this area but could they use dynamite to break this area up?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i just came from there, the river if opened all the way to the bridge that goes over the parkway, channel 5 was down there and alot of people looking at the ice chunks, i have some photos to down load, there was even a couple of guys fishing the river today.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

longbow said:


> I'm not familure with this area but could they use dynamite to break this area up?


Probably not. The biggest problem is that the lake is frozen as well, so the ice chunks, large or small from dynamite, have nowhere to go. Therefore, it stacks up near the mouth and tears up anything in the way when the ice level goes above the wall near the boat ramps. The restaurant down there has been rebuilt a few times after the ice tore it off of the foundation.

If the ice chunks had somewhere to go (the lake), dynamite would be the way to fix the situation. The coast guard could send an ice breaker up the mouth, but they probably have other rivers with more property near the water to concentrate their efforts.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Read that they tried to get an ice breaker up but couldn't because the ice was too thick.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The rocky is in pretty nice condition tonight -- most of the parkway is closed, with water over the road in many places. As an example, the entire mastic park and riding stables (including the parkway by mastic) is under water. It's nearly up to the bottom of the puritas road bridge. 

Looks like a while until things are back to normal, then we will have to learn the river again...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Steel Cranium said:


> Looks like a while until things are back to normal, then we will have to learn the river again...


Just in time for spring and summer. My favorite part about last summer was learning the river, guess I have to do it again this year too!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Have you guys had a chance to see what the water/ice looks like lately? Wondering if it is getting worse or better... or just staying the same.
thanks for the help
Ying


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Fished it today. Good flow and level with a murky foot of visibility. The slush didn't completely burn off until 2:00 or so. As of 5:00 today it was mostly open. Warmer temps. and melt off will change things for the weekend though.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Fished it today. Good flow and level with a murky foot of visibility. The slush didn't completely burn off until 2:00 or so. As of 5:00 today it was mostly open. Warmer temps. and melt off will change things for the weekend though.


Will be there tommorow.
Thanks for the report...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Will be there tommorow.
> Thanks for the report...


I thought you were hanging up the steelhead rod until the fall?


----------

